# Cumulus MX



## cmg (22 Mai 2022 às 18:02)

Boa tarde
Fiz o d/d do programa para experimentar. Fiz a instalação só que agora não percebo como correr o programa e ter no ecrã os "gauges" com is valores obtidos e como enviá-los para os diferentes sites.
Obrigado por qualquer ajuda,
Cumps


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (22 Mai 2022 às 19:54)

cmg disse:


> oa tarde
> Fiz o d/d do programa para experimentar. Fiz a instalação só que agora não percebo como correr o programa e ter no ecrã os "gauges" com is valores obtidos e como enviá-los para os diferentes sites.
> Obrigado por qualquer ajuda,
> Cumps


Nunca consegui com o MX.
Eu uso o cumulus 1.9.4 build 1099 e com esse nunca tive problemas. Reconhece a maior parte das estações meteo.


----------



## cmg (22 Mai 2022 às 20:21)

Manditu disse:


> Nunca consegui com o MX.
> Eu uso o cumulus 1.9.4 build 1099 e com esse nunca tive problemas. Reconhece a maior parte das estações meteo.


Obrigado.
O meu problema é que nem sei se reconhece ou não.
Quando clico no único "exe" (depois de configurar), abre uma janela de comandos e não abre como, p.ex., o Virtual Weather Station.
Cumps


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (22 Mai 2022 às 20:36)

cmg disse:


> Obrigado.
> O meu problema é que nem sei se reconhece ou não.
> Quando clico no único "exe" (depois de configurar), abre uma janela de comandos e não abre como, p.ex., o Virtual Weather Station.
> Cumps


Exato é isso mesmo que acontece, por isso acabei por nunca o configurar e optei por instalar o cumulus 1.9.4. Vai ver que com esse vai conseguir obter os dados da sua estação no programa no PC. E por sua vez depois configurar o WU para que consiga ver os dados na pagina de internet.


----------



## cmg (22 Mai 2022 às 20:39)

Manditu disse:


> Exato é isso mesmo que acontece, por isso acabei por nunca o configurar e optei por instalar o cumulus 1.9.4. Vai ver que com esse vai conseguir obter os dados da sua estação no programa no PC. E por sua vez depois configurar o WU para que consiga ver os dados na pagina de internet.


Vou experimentar.
Obrigado
Cumps


----------



## FlavioAreias (8 Ago 2022 às 16:11)

o CumulusWiki Existe para Mac?
Ando a procura e nao encontro.
Conseguem ajudar?


----------

